# Should Organ Donation Be Encouraged !



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.uktransplant.org.uk/ukt/how_to_become_a_donor/how_to_become_a_donor.jsp

Sikhism and organ donation *http://www.uktransplant.org.uk/ukt/...organ_donation/sikhism_and_organ_donation.pdfA guide to organ donation and Sikhist beliefs*
*Organ donation*
Organ donation is the gift of an organ to help someone else who needs a transplant. Hundreds of people's lives are saved each year by organ transplants. Organs that can be donated by people who have died include the heart, lungs, kidneys, liver, pancreas and small bowel. Tissue such as skin, bone, heart valves and corneas can also be used to help others. 
*When can organ donation take place?*
Doctors and nurses are committed to doing everything possible to save life. Organs are only removed for transplantation once all attempts to save life have failed and after death has been certified by a doctor or doctors who are entirely independent of the transplant team.
Most donated organs come from people who die from a severe brain injury and who receive treatment on a ventilator in an intensive care unit. The brain injury damages vital centres in the brain stem which are essential to maintain life. No one can live once these centres have been destroyed. Tests can show conclusively when this has happened.
In some circumstances, patients who die in hospital but are not on a ventilator may also donate. They are called non-heartbeating donors. 
Sometimes people who do not die in hospital can become tissue donors.
*Consent*
The consent, or lack of objection, of those closest to the patient is always sought before organs can be donated. This is why it is so important for people to discuss their wishes with their loved ones. Donation is an individual choice and views differ even within the same religious groups. Many families who agree to organ donation have said that it helps to know some good has come from their loss. 
*Care and respect*
The removal of organs is carried out with the greatest care and respect. The family can see the body afterwards and staff can contact a chaplain or local religious leader if the family wishes.
*Sikhism and organ donation*
The Sikh philosophy and teachings place great emphasis on the importance of giving and putting others before oneself.
"Where self exists, there is no God
Where God exists, there is no self."
*Guru Nanak, Guru Granth Sahib*

The Sikh faith stresses the importance of performing noble deeds. There are many examples of selfless giving and sacrifice in Sikh teachings by the ten Gurus and other Sikhs.
Sikhs believe life after death is a continuous cycle of rebirth but the physical body is not needed in this cycle - a person's soul is their real essence.
"The dead sustain their bond with the living through virtuous deeds." 
*Guru Nanak, Guru Granth Sahib *

"The Sikh religion teaches that life continues after death in the soul, and not the physical body. The last act of giving and helping others through organ donation is both consistent with and in the spirit of Sikh teachings."
*Dr Indarjit Singh OBE, Director of the Network of Sikh Organisations UK
Endorsed by Sikh Authorities in Amritsar, Punjab *

"The true servants of God are those who serve Him through helping others."
*Guru Nanak, Guru Granth Sahib*

"In my family we alI carry donor cards and would encourage all Sikhs to do so"
*Dr Indarjit Singh OBE, Director, Network of Sikh Organisations UK*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 23, 2005)

Dear All,

IN GURMATT..the BODY is left behind....as a heap of dust. This dead body can be thrown into the sea/river..thrown to to the dogs, vultures, buried..burnt/cremated.... its all the same

IN fact in Gurbani there is a Shabad that describes how an ANIMAL..is so USEFUL..alive and dead.....we use its hide, its meat, its bones etc for fertiliser etc etc...BUT when a HUMAN DIES..he is all EXPENSE ONLY..and serves NO useful Purpose..

It would serve a Great HUMAN PURPOSE..if we could make some use of our DEAD BODY to help others in need..through Organ Donation....Cadaver for Study/science/discovery of diseases cures etc. IF our dead eyes can make some blind person see, our heart save soem one' elses life through a transplant... that is TRUE SEWA.

Therefore I humbly submit that as per Gurbani/Gurmatt there is nothing in Sikhe that says anything AGAINST such Organ Donations. Indeed it would be a criminal waste to just BURN/BURY the valuable thing when it can be used for some one elses use.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Aug 23, 2005)

AMg 870​ang 870
Page 870​goNf ]​g​​odd 
Gond:
​
nrU mrY nru kwim n AwvY ]​nur​​oo murai nur kaam n aavai 
When a man dies, he is of no use to anyone.
​
psU mrY ds kwj svwrY ]1]​pus​​oo murai dhus kaaj suvaarai 
But when an animal dies, it is used in ten ways. ||1||
​
Apny krm kI giq mY ikAw jwnau ]​apun​​ae kurum kee gath mai kiaa jaano 
What do I know, about the state of my karma?
​
mY ikAw jwnau bwbw ry ]1] rhwau ]​m​​ai kiaa jaano baabaa rae 
What do I know, O Baba? ||1||Pause||
​
hwf jly jYsy lkrI kw qUlw ]​h​​aadd julae jaisae lukuree kaa thoolaa 
His bones burn, like a bundle of logs;
​
kys jly jYsy Gws kw pUlw ]2]​k​​aes julae jaisae ghaas kaa poolaa 
his hair burns like a bale of hay. ||2||
​
khu kbIr qb hI nru jwgY ]​kuh​​u kubeer thub hee nur jaagai 
Says Kabeer, the man wakes up,
​
jm kw fMfu mUMf mih lwgY ]3]2]​jum k​​aa ddundd moondd mehi laagai 
only when the Messenger of Death hits him over the head with his club. ||3||2||
​


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 23, 2005)

THANK YOU Jatinder singh veer ji.
This is the shabd i refer to in my mail above.

jarnail Singh


----------



## thecoopes (Aug 25, 2005)

Organ donation I think is a good thing in that parts of our bodies can live on.

However I worry, what if one of your organs goes to a person whose life is saved by one of your organs and that person then goes on to be another Hitler or some kind of low life! 

You have then been the means through which evil is visited on your fellow man..!!!:shock:

What do you think?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 26, 2005)

thecoopes said:
			
		

> Organ donation I think is a good thing in that parts of our bodies can live on.
> 
> However I worry, what if one of your organs goes to a person whose life is saved by one of your organs and that person then goes on to be another Hitler or some kind of low life!
> 
> ...


 
This can cut the other way too... what happens if your organ went to save the life of a Prophet of God/ an Albert Einstein....a George Washington..a Saint  a Philonthropist...Would you get teh "good" from that ?/

IMHO GOD decides....we are just the instruments.

Jarnail singh


----------



## prem judge (Dec 23, 2005)

Dear Khalsa Jeo,​as a recipient of a kidney some 16 years ago i can only thank the creator for granting me an extension of my life all these years. Waheguru i
think grants His beloved ones these 
second chances to perhaps continue
to serve Him . Please come forward to serve HIS WILL if it be by the simple act of donating those vital organs that will certainly change someones life instead of being reduced to dust. Wahegurujis Blessings are always with all His creation.


----------

